# Shark Poppers



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Once I see them chasing the skippes soon, I might have to pull out some top water sharks. Anyone have any luck with this?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

casting light line ,30lb flouro leader , mostly thinking spanish or bluefish, shark grabbed it, jumped a few times and was gone.
I think you can catch sharks on top water in the right place .right time.
just need to rig for them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I've caught a few sharks on artificial lures while catching AJ's. It was not intentional and sacrificed two OTI Maguroni and two Shimano Orca S lures. Even using steel leaders to prevent bite offs, pulling hooks out of the business end of a big shark would be more excitement than i care for. If you plan on catch and eat, it would be easier.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thats a good point kim. Ive seen youtube videos of guys using big plugs with just a j hook on the back. That is a concern trying to take off everytime.


----------



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

When fishing poppers with possibility of hooking shark are you just using 12" of steel leader?


----------

